# OT: Shaq Robbed of MVP Again



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Phoenix Suns guard Steve Nash will be awarded the NBA's Most Valuable Player on Sunday, sources say.
> 
> Nash has edged Miami center Shaquille O'Neal to become just the third point guard in 40-plus years to win the league's highest individual honor, according to sources familiar with the results. The others are Magic Johnson and Oscar Robertson.
> 
> ...


LINK

Nash is the first MVP since Bill Walton in 1978-79 to average fewer than 20 ppg, and his 15.5 ppg are the 3rd lowest of any MVP ever. 

How does Shaq get robbed of the MVP award yet again? How can one of the best and most dominant players of all-time only have 1 MVP trophy in his closet after 13 years in the league?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, only 1 MVP? That's incredible, I just assumed he had many more but I guess in the 90's they went to Jordan, Malone, etc. Then in 00's, Iverson, Duncan, Kobe, KG, etc. Tough luck I guess.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> LINK
> 
> Nash is the first MVP since Bill Walton in 1978-79 to average fewer than 20 ppg, and his 15.5 ppg are the 3rd lowest of any MVP ever.
> 
> How does Shaq get robbed of the MVP award yet again? How can one of the best and most dominant players of all-time only have 1 MVP trophy in his closet after 13 years in the league?



Theres more to the game than scoring.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Theres more to the game than scoring.


I was simply posting that as a fact, not because I think that's why Nash is not worthy of the award.

Another fact: Nash is the lowest drafted player in NBA history to win MVP at 15th overall. 


MVP Awards(Look what an injustice this does to Shaq):

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar- 6
Bill Russell- 5
Michael Jordan- 5
Wilt Chamberlain- 4
Magic Johnson- 3
Moses Malone- 3
Larry Bird- 3
Bob Pettit-2 
Karl Malone- 2
Tim Duncan- 2 
___________________________________
*Shaquille O'Neal- 1*
Kevin Garnett- 1
Allen Iverson- 1
David Robinson- 1
Bob McAdoo- 1
Dave Cowens- 1
Willis Reed- 1
Bob Cousy- 1
Wes Unseld- 1
Oscar Robertson- 1
Hakeem Olajuwon- 1
Charles Barkley- 1
Bill Walton- 1


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

what injustice? for those you listed with more than 1 MVP, shaq is MAYBE better than 2: moses malone and bob pettit.

shaq is a bully who dips his shoulder into the player, knocks him over, and then dunks it. what are you impressed by?

jabbar had the hook, an unstoppable move.
russell was one of the best defenders and team players ever.
jordan is considered the best ever....by many.
wilt was a world class athlete...track standout, great passer
magic was a 6'9 point, best unselfish player ever
bird was the best shooter ever, great fundamentals

i'm not a shaq fan. olajuwon had an arsenal of movies, even ewing had a solid move. shaq is a brute. gets away with everything.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nash should have been the MVP. The Suns were one of the worst last year. They add Nash and all of the sudden they are the best. Plus if you would have seen how horrible the Suns were with out Nash this year, it further proves why he is the MVP.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Heat were barely over .500 last year, they give up their best player from last year (Odom) as well as two other starters (Grant and Butler) and still turn into the best team in the East, and a near 60 win team. Phoenix lost nobody signficant and added not only Nash but Quentin Richardson as well as Jimmy Jackson midseason. Take into account the improvement of Amare Stoudemire this year, blossoming into a star and Nash's defensive deficiencies -- Shaq was the MVP.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Wow, only 1 MVP? That's incredible, I just assumed he had many more but I guess in the 90's they went to Jordan, Malone, etc. Then in 00's, Iverson, Duncan, Kobe, KG, etc. Tough luck I guess.


Kobe? Nah.

It is an injustice that Shaq has only 1 MVP. Shaq might not be the most skilled player ever but he has easily been the most dominant player of the post-Jordan era. 

If players voted for the MVP, Shaq would probably have at least 4 or 5 MVPs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Kobe? Nah.
> 
> It is an injustice that Shaq has only 1 MVP. Shaq might not be the most skilled player ever but he has easily been the most dominant player of the post-Jordan era.
> 
> If players voted for the MVP, Shaq would probably have at least 4 or 5 MVPs.


 Very true. Ask any center in the league who the most valuable player is, every single one will tell you Shaq (except maybe Amare, who'll say himself).


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

It's a damn shame that O'Neal is going to end up with the same number of MVP's as Steve Nash. Let that settle in...


----------

